# Pimply Maples



## hoopie (Mar 31, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has ever seen sugar maples have "pimply" bark, and if you know what causes it. I've got a stand of them that all have it. I think i read somewhere once that it's not harmful. Sorry I don't have any pictures of it at this time. It covers every inch of them from the ground to about 8ft up. Little bumps about the size of an easer on the end of a pencil,or smaller. 

Thanks


----------



## D Mc (Mar 31, 2010)

hoopie said:


> It covers every inch of them from the ground to about 8ft up. Little bumps about the size of an easer on the end of a pencil,or smaller. Thanks



I would love to see a picture of that.

Dave


----------



## treeseer (Mar 31, 2010)

mustbe hormones.

these are teenage trees?

:monkey:


----------



## hoopie (Apr 1, 2010)

ill try and get a few pictures posted tonight.


----------



## ATH (Apr 2, 2010)

waiting for the pictures...but I am pretty sure I know what you are talking about. I have always understood it to just be a 'deformity', not associated with any other organism and has no impact on the health of the tree. I have wondered if these trees would result in birds eye maple, but not had the opportunity to cut into one...


----------



## hoopie (Apr 2, 2010)

OK, here are two pictures.


----------



## hoopie (Apr 2, 2010)

and here's a 2nd, not much different


----------



## ATH (Apr 2, 2010)

That is what I had in mind. I was going to say they 'pimples' were a little bigger than what I usually see, but that second picture looks like the tree is only a couple inches in caliper...


----------

